# #23 CLOSED WINGSPAN SCARF WITH THE WREN



## Designer1234

PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WORKSHOP INFORMATION

ALWAYS start reading at the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late. 
This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date,
make sure you read from page 1.
--------------------
Each Workshop is taught by a KP member

IMPORTANT We ask that you read the following requests in order to make our workshops easy to understand and to help them run smoothly.

#*1*-once you have posted on this topic- 
all future posts to this workshop will be mailed to you automatically unless 
you change your setting at the top of this page to 'unwatch' Or unless your settings are not set up for 
emails of watched topics to be sent to you. In that case, click on my profile at the top of any KP page and change it. 
- 
#* 2*PLEASE NOTE: As the Teacher in many cases is teaching his or her specific way of doing the project please don't post links 
unless they are approved by the teacher. if you wish to discuss other methods, please pm the teacher before you post about different techniques or ways of doing things. If it is acceptable she or he will post the information.

#*3* As a matter of courtesy- please let the teacher answer questions about the workshop - each teacher will do their best to drop by the workshop at least once a day, questions answered by students incorrectly are in some cases not the method used by the teacher,and can cause confusion.

#*4*- There is a tech section on our main page if you have problems with opening downloads. We try to make sure that downloads are pfd downloads as the majority can open them.

# If you wish to go to another workshop or topic in the workshop section, from these pages - go to the top or bottom of the workshop
pages and you will see

KNITTING AND CROCHET PATTERNS WITH DESIGNER1234

#*6*-We would appreciate very much if you ONLY GIVE OUT THE FOLLOWING LINK ,not the individual links of the workshops to other KP members. This is very important and helps us run the workshop section efficiently. We ask your cooperation in this regard.

The following link takes you directly to the workshop home page where you can read the information files at the top of the page and then scroll down to the open and closed workshops.

This request includes posting information or directing new people to the workshops.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

#*7*-To subscribe to this section - go to 'my Profile' at the top of the page. You will see a place where it shows what sections you are subscribed to - then you can subscribe to

KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234

- it will then remain permanently on your home page with MAIN, PICTURES, CHIT CHAT ETC. and you can click on it whenever you want to come into this section.

#*8* -One of us (Managers) will delete posts not about the workshop.This is with the approval of each of our teachers and we do it so that the information which is saved when the workshop closes - is straightforward and easy to understand.

You are welcome to post comments etc. however, we will just delete them once the teacher has seen them . We do, however, ask that you use a bit of restraint as it keeps us very busy trimming.

Thank you - designer1234 and prismaticr and nrc1940 (Section Mgrs.)

*I NOW WELCOME thewren - and I thank you for all joining this workshop*.


----------



## iamsam

*PLEASE CHECK OUT THE PARADE OF WINGSPAN SCARVES AT THIS LINK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html

There are pictures of the wingspans done by students of this class*.

* welcome to the wingspan workshop* - we are going to have fun and we are going to turn out some fabulous wingspans.

this is an extremely easy knit - garter stitch the whole way.

the nice thing about the wingspan is that you can personalize it just for you - you can make it bigger or smaller - use whatever yarn and needle size you want. the end product is what you want it to be so go wild and use your imagination.

if you have all done the picot dishrag - i was working on a wingspan (which i have since frogged) and i put a picot at the beginning of each row. made for a nice effect.

also - wrap and turn - to do or not to do. this is your choice. the pattern says when you turn - you s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row - and that works fine. if you wish to wrap and turn - by all means do so.

so - if you haven't already cast on your stitches - do so and knit one row.

*row 2* - s1wyif, k2, pm (place marker) and knit to top of row. this will be the outside edge of your wingspan.

*row 4* - knit to marker - turn (leaving three sts on your lefthand needle) - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row.

_and that is all you do. knit to the marker - turn - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row_. isn't that easy.

*now for those that are well on their way* -

on the last row -when you knit to the marker and you have only three sts left - remove the marker and knit those three stitches.

knit the next row until you have sixteen stitches left on the left hand needle - turn -

leaving those 16sts on the left hand needle -

place marker*(this is a permanent marker and you won't take it out until you are finishing your wingspan* - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row.

at this point you want to cast on 16sts (this makes up for the 16sts you left on your needle) - continue knitting the second triangle just like you did the first one - moving marker (which is tm - stands for traveling marker) ahead three sts each time.

to clarify here - not everyone is working with the same yarn or number sts or needle size. moving the tm ahead by three sts is what the pattern calls for - however - that is arbitrary - page three of the pattern gives you some alternatives - or use your own judgement.

i will be here as often as i can to answer any questions.

sam


----------



## Designer1234

Here are pictures of different wingspan scarves. 

3 are done in worsted and one is done in light sport (a bit heavier than sock yarn. 

4.5 mm needles were used for all of them (Size 7 US)


----------



## iamsam

i would like all of you to take a minute and go to this site - look at the different wingspans that have been done and to also read what the author has to say. i think this might answer some of your questions.

sam

also - check out designer's top wingspan - see the lovely button she used. just an idea for you to ponder.

*http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2*


----------



## iamsam

that was a typo blumbergsrus - and i apologize - i need to change that.

sam



blumbergsrus said:


> turn - s2wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row. isn't that easy.
> 
> I have been slipping1. When do you do s2wyif
> 
> thank you ,,,blumbergsrus


----------



## iamsam

i always talk about knitting up and down the rows - maybe i should stop. i consider the outer edge of the shawl to be the top - the end where you begin with your tm would be the bottom. you odd number rows begin at the top - the even rows begin with moving the tm.

sam



MENANCY said:


> what do you mean "knit to top of row" and where is row 3 As you can see I'm confused. Thanks


----------



## iamsam

one thing i forgot to mention and i apologize - and i hope most of you are following the directions - when you begin a row you should s1wyif and knit to marker. this makes a very nice edge and if you plan on maybe crocheting an edge this will make an edge that will be easy to work with.

sam

if you have already started and not done this - don't worry - just keep on going.

sam


----------



## iamsam

let's look at row three - row three begins at the outer edge of your shawl - s1wyif, knit to marker - remove marker and turn - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end.

new two rows - s1wyif, knit to marker - remove marker and turn - s1wyin, k2, pm and knit to end of row.

-----
aphroditeb - i think where you are making your mistake is that you want to have your tm at both ends - that is not the case.

you remember that you knit one row after the cast on. then you s1with, k2, pm knit 87 sts to the top. then you s1wyif, knit to marker - remove marker and turn - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to top.

and then you just continue to do the same thing over and over.

i hope this helps - if not just let me know.

sam



aphroditeb said:


> I am not sure I understand the pattern, so I want to clarify, what I think I understand:
> I am casting on 90 stiches, and knit them all in Row 1.
> Row 2
> Sl1p, K2,PTM, knit to end- I am assuming I slip the first stitch purl wise, K2, place the marker and knit the remaining 87 stitches, turn the work for:
> Row 3 : Sl1, K to marker, RTM, turn- So I slip the first stitch,knit 86 stitches, remove the marker,which leaves me with 3 remaining stitches on the left hand needle,and turn
> Row 4 SL1, K2,PTM, knit to end-I now have 3 stitches on my right needle, I slip 1,K2, place the marker and knit the remaining 84 stitches.
> Am I understanding this correctly?
> Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Garcie said:


> Is this the page I sign in on. Please let me know. It's 6:00 CST


you are now in the workshop --- please everyone - read the workshop information at the top of the first page, then read thewrens information about the pattern.

*One thing -- when you do short rows you knit the number of stitches in the pattern, and even if it isn't at the end of the row. if is says turn, you leave the rest of the stitches on the needle and turn and knit the other way*. follow the pattern exactly


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey Sam (and Shirley) I'm using sock yarn Cascade Heritage Silk Paint and a size 3.50 mm/US 4 needle. Already am about 1/3 of the way through the first triangle. I thought about a lacier effect using the size 6 US but really wanted this one a bit closer. Next one already being planned uisng DK and size 6 needle. :-D


----------



## antiquelady

pammie1234 said:


> How many stitches did you cast on? And what size needles are you using?


I cast on 60 using a #8 needle. I am using Bernat Mosaic in Fantasy color. It is not the best yarn for this project, but I loved the color so I decided to give it a go.


----------



## iamsam

i think you need only do the german short row on the first stitch - knit the next two sts and pm and continue knitting.

sam



katkarma said:


> I am doing a German short row. When I do the very first row and turn, I have a single stitch, the rest of the stitches (as I end each short row) will be double stitches. Is this right? The other option is to not turn until I knit the last stitch and then slip it to make it also a double stitch. Not sure which to do on this first row...
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


----------



## iamsam

yyroving - cast on 72 sts - let's keep the co divisible by three - did you notice i said i had erred - designer corrected it - it is s1wyif, k2, pm and knit the rest of the row.

hope this helps.

sam



yarnyarnroving said:


> Designer1234 hope granddaughter is feeling better, hubby has allergies not fun at all.Get well soon little one."ok" is it slip2 knit2? I have cast on 70, 2 left over what do I do. Do I start over? How do I keep this from deleting ?   oh I'm in the right place for the last time.


----------



## iamsam

that's going to look swell when it is done gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Sam (and Shirley) I'm using sock yarn Cascade Heritage Silk Paint and a size 3.50 mm/US 4 needle. Already am about 1/3 of the way through the first triangle. I thought about a lacier effect using the size 6 US but really wanted this one a bit closer. Next one already being planned uisng DK and size 6 needle. :-D


----------



## iamsam

cgcharles - i am so anxious to see your wingspan - maybe you could share a picture when you get the first triangle done.

sam



cgcharles said:


> I am doing the lace wingspan using the fingering weight cashmere yarn in the taupe brown color from the Suntek store that was discussed on KP a while back. I am using size 4 needles and increased the cast on to 160 stitches. I am almost through my first triangle.


----------



## iamsam

yes - you gained a stitch somewhere. but not to worry - we are not going to frog.

how many stitches were you going to increase each triangle? the pattern says 16 so i am going to use that as an example.

when you begin your second triangle - knit down until you have 16 sts left of the left needle. turn - k1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row - co 15 sts - by only casting on 15sts you take care of the extra stitch and no one will be the wiser.

sam



burgher said:


> I am using Lion Brand Amazing yarn with a size 9 needle and I cast on 45. I reached the end of the first wing and ended up with 45, stitch marker and one more stitch for a total of 46 stitches. Did I gain a stitch somewhere and if I did, I would have not place to put the stitch marker. I look back and I have the 3 stitches and a space all along the needle.


----------



## busyworkerbee

:lol: First triangle done. Am using a fine, lightly sparkled red yarn (Moda Vera Giselle)on 3mm needles and 90 stitches.


----------



## iamsam

i always knit my stitches on - you could use a long tail - crochet them on - how did everyone else cast their sts on?

sam



blumbergsrus said:


> I tried one cast on and didn't like it cuz it looked like it was backwards on the bottom. It was start to knit and bring the yarn up and over and put it back on the needle.. What is a better one for casting on.? Some thing that looks neat.


----------



## iamsam

absolutely.

sam



burgher said:


> If I decrease by one stitch on the last row would my pm be three stitches in? I could do that and then just resume like I did not gain a stitch.


----------



## MGSOWEN

I did a cable cast on using 4mm needles and 90 stitches.


----------



## cgcharles

thewren said:


> cgcharles - i am so anxious to see your wingspan - maybe you could share a picture when you get the first triangle done.
> 
> sam


Here is the first triangle of the lace wingspan. I will have to switch to a larger cable to post a picture of the next triangle. The color is taupe in cashmere.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> i always knit my stitches on - you could use a long tail - crochet them on - how did everyone else cast their sts on?
> 
> sam


Sam in answer to your question - I am a bit lazy -- I always do a regular cast on with a 2 sized larger needle - once in awhile I do the crochet cast on which is very tidy - I use a larger size hook then. I have never had problems with my cast ons- using the 2 sizes larger needles--- I am not a worrier -- and I do what works for me.

One more thing andI hope I am not overstepping (we ask the students not to interfere with the teacher - but I don't think you will mind in this case)--

_if I end up with only two stitches at the bottom from miscalculating on my travelling marker stitches, I just slip one after the traveling marker and knit one instead of two . I don't decrease in the add increases -- but count my stitches and increase one near the top closer to the permanent marker_.

I usually use the knit one purl one increase -- I found that worked better for me.

This scarf is very forgiving -- you can adjust mistakes easily, and no one will ever know. So don't be hard on yourselves. This is not a project, like lace and other involved patterns where you can't do a bit of adjusting -- it doesn't show.


----------



## darowil

I am into the second triangle. I have used a cable caston to begin with and for the 16 stitches cast on- but just relsied that I was mean to do only 13! Look at it tomorrow and decide what to do as it it 1115pm over here. Although the pattern said to caston 16 stitches and then turn, I turned and then caston the stitches. Gives the same result and the cable caston is the one that find works best in those situations but you need to turn first..
Forgot to post this! Now off to bed. For the AUstralians here this is Bendigos Nurano- as I have already losts it insert I don't know what colour!


----------



## BlueButterfly

I have completed my first triangle. Using Nova Value Collection "Shadows" a thick & thin yarn. 6mm/US10 and 115 stitches. Triangle is 34"x12" The yarn goes from lace weight to sport weight. Slow knitting. Makes for a different texture. Loose long tail cast on, garter stitch. When I cast on for the extension for the second triangle I will cast on 17 sts. (1 extra) and when I knit these sts, I will k 2 tog at the corner joint to make it a firmer corner as this yarn is funny to knit with and just a bit loose.


----------



## iamsam

that is just lovely cgcharles.

sam



cgcharles said:


> Here is the first triangle of the lace wingspan. I will have to switch to a larger cable to post a picture of the next triangle. The color is taupe in cashmere.


----------



## iamsam

when you are finished with the first triangle and you have knitted the last three stitches - nit the next row until you have 16 sts on the left needle - turn - pm - s1wyif, k2, ptm (place traveling marker) and knit to end of row. then CAST ON 16 sts. knit the next row to the marker - turn - s1wyif, k2, ptm and knit rest of row. just repeat until the triangle is done.

sam



blumbergsrus said:


> HELP!
> The cast on that I am talking about is the 16 stitches.


----------



## iamsam

i am not sure where you got the 13 sts - on the last row you leave 16 sts on the left needle, turn, pm, s1wyif, k2, ptm and knit to end of row - co 16 sts. then k to tm - turn remove marker - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row - and just do the same thing for the rest of the triangle. i am not sure what you did but it looks good. i love the yarn colorway.

sam



darowil said:


> I am into the second triangle. I have used a cable caston to begin with and for the 16 stitches cast on- but just relsied that I was mean to do only 13! Look at it tomorrow and decide what to do as it it 1115pm over here. Although the pattern said to caston 16 stitches and then turn, I turned and then caston the stitches. Gives the same result and the cable caston is the one that find works best in those situations but you need to turn first..
> Forgot to post this! Now off to bed. For the AUstralians here this is Bendigos Nurano- as I have already losts it insert I don't know what colour!


----------



## iamsam

wow blue butterfly - that is beautiful - so anxious to see if finished.

sam



BlueButterfly said:


> I have completed my first triangle. Using Nova Value Collection "Shadows" a thick & thin yarn. 6mm/US10 and 115 stitches. Triangle is 34"x12" The yarn goes from lace weight to sport weight. Slow knitting. Makes for a different texture. Loose long tail cast on, garter stitch. When I cast on for the extension for the second triangle I will cast on 17 sts. (1 extra) and when I knit these sts, I will k 2 tog at the corner joint to make it a firmer corner as this yarn is funny to knit with and just a bit loose.


----------



## iamsam

i knit them on. but i don't think it really matters - you could use the same co method you used for the initial co.

sam



franny3000 said:


> Sam,
> What's the best cast-on stitch for the 16 stitches of the second triangle?


----------



## iamsam

look at the second page of the instructions - you should see co90 in red print. it says INSTRUCTIONS) at the top of the page.

sam



Arwin said:


> hope this doesn't sound like a dumb question, but just joined the group, & had previously printed the pattern,
> how many sts do i cast on????
> it doesn't seem to say so in the instructions, yet i read on these posts, some doing 60 co, 80 co, or 120 co, which one is correct & how large then would these be?
> thank you for your help
> arwin


----------



## Arwin

nope, doesn't say how many to co . . . . . .
weird...
my 2nd pg says:
Instructions
When casting on...........
When working short rows.....
CO (nothing is here)

Triangle 1
Row 1 Knit
Row 2 Sl1p,K2, PTM, Knit to end

etc etc

i guess i'll go have another look at the pattern on Ravelry,


----------



## Lurker 2

I was not going to post this, but as it is pointier I will, I decreased 1 stitch, on the row towards the point- and did the usual slip knit on the return.

BTW it is a dralon, and I normally would choose a natural fibre- still learning how it handles!


----------



## iamsam

here is the link myfanwy. sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2



Lurker 2 said:


> I lost my print out,Sam, and thought I could just 'wing' it- but I realise I now have a neck warmer rather than a wingspan. Also -deliberately- have pointier points- am going to finish this because I quite like it- But waiting on some worsted yarn to start over. Meantime I have several Travelling Vines and Fern Lace projects to complete, and my stalled swirl hot pad to complete- but as that is #7 I feel I know that pattern pretty well now. It is good we can do this at our own pace!


----------



## iamsam

what do you mean by pointy?

do you want each triangle to have a point on it like a picket fence?

go here

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2

and look at the pointy ones there - they were blocked that way - very extreme - which i really like - but you need a yarn that will stretch that way and hold after blocking.

hope i have helped a little.

sam



jgarrett28 said:


> My question is how do I make the triangles more pointy.mine are straight and I want to do one that looks more like a wing.


----------



## iamsam

thank you so much myfanwy - i am so glad you posted that picture - you have inspired me to knit another one just like that - what size needle are you using - and what weight is the drylon?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I was not going to post this, but as it is pointier I will, I decreased 1 stitch, on the row towards the point- and did the usual slip knit on the return.
> 
> BTW it is a dralon, and I normally would choose a natural fibre- still learning how it handles!


----------



## iamsam

yyroving - i am going to assume you are at the outer edge of the triangle.

knit until there are 16sts on the left needle - turn, pm, s1wyif, k2, ptm and knit to end of row - co 16sts - and you are good to go on your second triangle.

sam



yarnyarnroving said:


> Sam, done with my first wing. Now do I knit back to the beginning of the short rows or do I caston my 16 sts and then go back? AliciaJWS


----------



## iamsam

of course.

1. s1wyif - slip one with yarn in front

2. ptm - place traveling marker

3. pm - place mark
it also means permenant marker which is the marker you place every sixteen sts at the beginning of every triangle.

i am not sure about the other two - ignore them - they are probably typoes - could you tell me where you saw them please so i can correct them.

sam



GrammyMe said:


> In your answer to questions you use abreviations:s1wyif, s1wyin, s1with. Could you write out their meanings? Thank you.


----------



## iamsam

menancy - your triangle should have a pointy end - that is the bottom - the wider edge is the top - the sixteen co sts are co at the top.

sam



MENANCY said:


> I am not sure which end I should be casting on the 16 stitches? Should it be the top of the curved side of the first wing? It looks right at this point but I am not sure if I am at the correct end for cast on. I putting in a life line in case. Thanks for help as I am enjoying this so far as it is just challenging enough to make me stick with it but not enough to give it up.


----------



## sexxysuee

hi have done 4 triangles finding very easy should have tried it earlier what do you mean by german short rows never heard of that before i cast on cable style and just followed the pattern as directed.
Was wondering if any of you are putting an edge on the outer side and what type you are doing i want to put a knitted edge on as my crochet skills do not match up to my knitting ability


----------



## Noreen

I am just starting my 4th wing - I am using a self striping sock yarn that I purchased from Turtlepurl on Etsy. It is called Polly wanna cracker LOL It is a 4 ply fingering weight 75% superwash merino - 25% nylon. I absolutely love this pattern and once you get going it is easier than I thought. I used the cable cast on 90 stitches and a 3.75 24" circular needle.


----------



## Designer1234

here are two wingspans in progress - one is crochet and the other is sock yarn using different balls of kroy sock yarn


----------



## iamsam

yyroving -

1. knit until you have 16 sts left on left needle - place a marker - turn - s1wyif, k2, place tm - knit to end of row.

2. cast on 16 sts

3. knit down the row to the traveling marker - turn - remove marker - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row.

4. continue on your second triangle the same as the first.

sam



yarnyarnroving said:


> Done with my first wing. I'm on the wide end do I knit 16 sts caston & then knit back. Then do my next wing or do I knit back first? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## burgher

My first wing. I used the knit on cast on and for some reason there are holes between the cast on and the first knit row. It's ok just a bit lacy. I did gain a stitch somewhere before ending and I thought I did something wrong because I didn't have a marker when I was done but I went back to Ravelry and the designers notes and read that on the first wing you don't have a PM. There are so many places to read about the pattern and I need them all. Thank you both for doing this.


----------



## iamsam

alice - for the first triangle you will use only one marker -it travels up the row in threes as you progress with the triangle.

the second marker does not come into play until you begin the second triangle.

slightly loose sts on the edge will be ok - if you want them tighter - start making them tighter and continue to make them tighter and they should tighten up.

sam



Alice P. said:


> Sam, I am on my first triangle and I'm not sure I've got the concept of where all these markers go. I only have one in action now by midway on first triangle. I just keep moving it as directed in rows 3 and 4. Where do the other markers come in? Am I missing something?
> Also the first slipped st at the otter edge looks too loose and I can't seem to pull it any snugger. What am I doing wrong?
> I appreciate you!
> Alice


----------



## iamsam

someone asked about pointy ends. in discussing this with a friend who has done several of the wingspans this is what she said and i am going to just cut and paste for you to read. if you have any questions just ask me.

sam



I have been fooling around with different shaped bottom portions of the wingspan -someone wondered about two different types of points. You might want to post these if you wish. 

To add a point on the outside point of the regular patten - I added 6 stitches to the cast on - in other words if it says to cast on l2 stitches (eg) I cast on l8 stitches then every 4 - 6 rows I decreased a stitch until I had decreased the extra stitches I added at the beginning cast on. This made my count correct when it came time to finish that triangle which would now be a pointed triangle.

#2 - is more difficult - you can do your original caston as called for in the pattern -- you can then on every 4 - 6 rows increase one or two -- you will then have a point in the approx. center of your triangle - then decrease every 4-6 rows (the same number as when you added. until you have the number of stitches you increased then carry on until your marker runs out. 

Mark it down in your notebook so that each point is the same. 

Sam - I like the first increase for a point better.


----------



## Sockmouth

Working on my seventh wing. Wish the colors showed up better. Using Lion Brand Amazing and US8 needles. Cast on 45 stitches and it went very fast. Love how it looks. Can't wait to finish so I can start another.


----------



## Designer1234

GrammyMe said:


> On Designer 1234 post on pg. 1, the 'light weight sport yarn' triangles all come together into a sharper point than the others. How can I achieve this? Also, the one with the button, is a buttonhole made for the button?


I crocheted up both sides of the finished wingspan with a half double crochet -and when I got to the point I crochet enough sc's to make a button hole on the end. (don't do too many sc's as it stretches. Once I got down to the bottom of the other side I went back up with sc's and when I came to the button hole I did it in sc's then sc's back down the other side.

I didn't add extra stitches for the points although I have done more stitches on another wingspan. i blocked it to give it the point. when you put the button on put it on your neck and pick the place you want the button. I have worn this a lot at it has received lots of remarks.


----------



## Designer1234

blumbergsrus said:


> This is taking forever. Where is the crochet version?
> That would be much easier for me.


it is my own pattern and I just did it by looking at the knitted one. however- if you search *crochet wingspan shawl* I believe you will find it. I like the knitted much more than the crochet.So in this case - I would recommend you don't use worsted, but use lighter yarn and a 4.5 or 4 mm hook

Sam knew I had crochet one and asked me to post about how I did it. We both also recommend that you search for it as well. I did it without the pattern -- hope this helps.


----------



## iamsam

i copied this from one of my earlier posts you might have missed.
sam

someone asked about pointy ends. in discussing this with a friend who has done several of the wingspans this is what she said and i am going to just cut and paste for you to read. if you have any questions just ask me.
sam

I have been fooling around with different shaped bottom portions of the wingspan -someone wondered about two different types of points. You might want to post these if you wish.

To add a point on the outside point of the regular patten - I added 6 stitches to the cast on - in other words if it says to cast on l2 stitches (eg) I cast on l8 stitches then every 4 - 6 rows I decreased a stitch until I had decreased the extra stitches I added at the beginning cast on. This made my count correct when it came time to finish that triangle which would now be a pointed triangle.

#2 - is more difficult - you can do your original caston as called for in the pattern -- you can then on every 4 - 6 rows increase one or two -- you will then have a point in the approx. center of your triangle - then decrease every 4-6 rows (the same number as when you added. until you have the number of stitches you increased then carry on until your marker runs out.

Mark it down in your notebook so that each point is the same.

Sam - I like the first increase for a point better.


GrammyMe said:


> On Designer 1234 post on pg. 1, the 'light weight sport yarn' triangles all come together into a sharper point than the others. How can I achieve this? Also, the one with the button, is a buttonhole made for the button?


----------



## iamsam

burgher - you will leave a second permenant marker on the beginning of the third triangle, etc.

sam



burgher said:


> Yes Sam, After a sleepless night trying to figure out where I went wrong I got on this morning and re read page 1 here and went on Ravery and got my ah ha moment from both of them. No marker left on the first wing at all and a permanent marker placed on the second wing. I am on row 4 of the second wing and loving it.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

Done with my second wing I did it the same way I did the first one 16 stitches on needle now I have 32 sts on needle go to the wider end and cable 16 sts. Right? Will I'm off to bed I go. Thank You Wren & Designer. See you tomorrow. Again THANK YOU!


----------



## iamsam

msusanc - lets see if i can explain this a better way.

looking at your triangle there is a pointy end and a broad end. when i give instruction using top and bottom - i am calling the pointy end the bottom and the broad end the top.

with that being said -

co however many sts you want - pattern says 90

row 1 knit

row 2 s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to top.

row 3 knit to marker - remove marker - turn - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to to top (actually the rest of the row).

row 4 keep on repeating rows 2 and 3 - you will notice your traveling marker travels up the triangle as you go - kind of gives you a visual as to where you are in the triangle.

when you have three sts left - starting at the top - knit down those three sts - remove marker - turn - s1wyif, k2, and you are done with that triangle.

knit down until there are 16 sts left on the left needle - pm - turn, s1wyif, k2, ptm and knit to end of row. cast on 16 sts. knit to marker, remove marker, turn, s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end - and continue.

i hope i have helped make some things clear for you - if not just let me know.

sam



msusanc said:


> I am understanding the pattern the same way as aphroditeb (I think), with row 4 beginning right after the rtm & turn. Therefore, row 4 begins with stitches still on the right needle. Sam, are you saying that is not correct? Thanks!


----------



## iamsam

you would be better off slipping both sts as if to purl.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> That is how I am doing it too. For all the knitting patterns I have if the slipped stitch is not indicated as to how to do it, it is always assumed that it is slipped knitwise. To slip the stitch purlwise on the edge leaves a "knobby" and that does provide a nice edge to go back and pick up all the stitches if you wanted to knit a border around the outside edge. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

that is fine - the permanent marker is there to show you how far to knit when you are to leave 16 sts on the needle.

sam



darowil said:


> Do they all need to stay in? I was going to use a removable marker and remove it once I have put the next one in.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are a couple of pictures of my crochet button hole on my wingspan. It also shows where I placed the button. As mentioned previously I crochet around the outside long edges and added the crochet button hole with crochet. 

it might make it a bit clearer how I did it as I don't have a specific pattern. There is a picture on the first page with it done up. Designer


----------



## iamsam

sandy -- when you finish the first triangle you have knitted the last sts and removed the tm.

i am not sure how many sts you plan on increasing the next triangle but for the sake of argument let's say it is 16.

knit toward the pointy end (down in my book) until you have 16 sts (or however many sts you want), turn, place a permanent marker, s1wyif, k2, ptm and knit to end. co the amount of sts left on the left needle.

knit down to tm marker - remove marker - turn - s1wyin, k2, ptm and knit to end.

repeat.

sam

i hope this helped.



StitchingFool said:


> After a couple of tries I think I finally have the first triangle completed. I was messing with different sizes of yarn and CO numbers, but am on track now.
> 
> Question: On second triangle, row 1, it says Sl1p, Knit to within 16 stitches of the marker, turn. I AM CONFUSED as if there is nowhere to put the traveling marker, when you finish Triangle 1, where is the marker. Mine ended with TM then one stitch, so I removed it. (I forgot to mention I'm using worsted and only cast on 45.)
> 
> I'm sure I'm just reading it incorrectly -- any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandi (Stitching Fool)


----------



## iamsam

some of you have had difficulty with the markers - i wish i had had this earlier - here is an explanation that some of you might find helpful.

in reading all your questions and reports it sounds as though everyone is being successful with their wingspan. sure - some with difficulty but once you were on the second triangle it seemed like everything became clear. i am so anxious to see the results - i hope all of you will post a picture of your finished wingspan.

sam

here is the idea on the markers:

I use a green marker for the travelling marker which is moved every 3 stitches.

and white markers every l6 stitches or whatever number of stitches your pattern calls for. you will end up with quite a few white markers as you keep on moving the green marker until you run out of stitches. each time you run out of stitches to put the green marker in - you knit back and put a white marker 16 stitches before the other _that is when you knit "to" l6 stitches before the last white marker_ - put another one [white marker]- you will have a number of white markers l6 stitches apart each one representing the end of one of the triangles at the opposite end from them . you will stop when your scarf is as wide as you want it. at least that is what I did. - 
After you have put in a new white marker do the following

*turn after the new white marker is placed and slip one, knit two, add the green marker and knit back to the end where the triangles are, and cast on l6 stitches*. then do the triangle exactly as you did the previous one . Do that untill you have as many triangles as you want- with the same number of white markers at the other end. The white markers signify where the neck portion of the wingspan is.[/quote]


----------



## DorothyW

I am using Gala yarn self striping with sequins. It is a little finer than sock yarn with 3.75 mm circular needle.

In my first attempt, I had 120 sts, knitted over 7", still had 1/2 of the stitches to go in my first triangle, and used almost 1/3 of my yarn. So in a panic I frogged it all and started over with 60 sts, with 16 sts cast ons and am now in my third triangle and have lots of yarn. I think I should have done 90 sts BUT I am NOT going to re-do it again.


----------



## Baba masha

Hi Sam
Here is my first attempt at wingspan I hope you like it. I have loved working on it and I am going to do another one. I am loving the course. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Sockmouth

Here's my first wingspan with picot edging around the bottom and sc around the neck. This one has 45 stitches. Next one will be 60.


----------



## franny3000

Here's mine so far; into the second triangle, yay!.
90 stitches cast on, 16 stitches adjustment, Turkish yarn - Black Rainbow Boucle, Acrylic and Nylon. size US 10 needles. 
The long side is 36" in length and it feels yummy and promises a beautiful drape. First time I'm working with man-made fiber.
This class is a totally new experience, and I'd like to thank all the people who got there before me, and asked the questions. That way, when I got to them, the answers were there, waiting for me. Sam, and all you guys, you rock!


----------



## stonypathlady

I finished the first triangle and started the 2nd one with no problems. I am using Berrocco sock yarn and US4 needles. I enjoy, and learn from, all the comments. Some of you must be really speedy knitters.


----------



## Designer1234

Carolannknits said:


> I am going to attempt to make mine in 2 colors, same type fingering wt yarn. Where should I start the second color?


I changed colors one stitch below the traveling marker. I changed the colors at different places to give it some interest - It depends if you want each one the same. In that case you could change at the base of the wider part of the scarf. I like things off center so changed the place i changed my colors. See the bottom scarf in the pictures at the beginning of the workshop. the others were all changed at the narrow point too.


----------



## iamsam

let's see if i can help you cheri

i am going to assume you cast on 90 sts.

after the cast on knit 1 row which we will call row 1.

row 2 - s1wyif, k2, place traveling marker and knit to end of row.

row 4 - knit to marker, remove marker, turn, s1wyif, k2,ptm and knit to end of row.

this brings you to the top of the row - now you just continue with row 4.

hope this helps.

sam



cheri49 said:


> I', having trouble with row 3 and 4 I Row 3 I knit to the traveling marker, which leaves 3 stitches on right needle. trun and row 4 sli , knit 2 ptm I have 6 on my right needle that can't be correct.


----------



## iamsam

designer and i differ on this one which is fine. she likes to design her own things and very rarely uses a pattern which i would never attempt to do. i like following the pattern and i like uniformity. that is why i think it would look better to have a complete row of color - not a partial one. hence starting your color on the row following the final knit 3.

that being said - these are your wingspans - and you are making them for yourselves - to reflect your personality, etc. so please - don't limit yourselves to my way of doing things or designers way of doing things. be brave -stand tall and do your own thing. lol

one thing i will add here - if you don't care where the new color starts i would use the magic knot method to begin the new yarn - two less ends to weave in that way.

i might add - if you have seen some of designer's work like i have you would know why she is called designer - her talent knows no end. that is what makes her wingspans so unique - she is not afraid to leave the pattern and go "winging" out on her own and get splendid results everytime.

maybe if we beg her she will put some of her work on here for you so see - she is a talent right up there with the best of them.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I changed colors one stitch below the traveling marker. I changed the colors at different places to give it some interest - It depends if you want each one the same. In that case you could change at the base of the lower part of the scarf. I like things off center so changed the place i changed my colors. See the bottom scarf in the pictures at the beginning of the workshop. the others were all changed at the narrow point too.


----------



## iamsam

let me do this.

row 2 - knit to marker - remove traveling marker, turn, s1wyif, k2, place traveling marker - row 3 - knit to end.

does this help.

sam



cheri49 said:


> so we just skip a row 3?


----------



## Bobglory

First triangle and first four rows of triangle two done. 

Yarn is Knitpicks Chroma Worsted shade K-2 on size 10.5 (6.5mm) needles. 60 stitches, 13 stitch adjustment.


----------



## Beachkc

I have finished first panel using Wisdom Yarns Poems sock . I cast on 141 stitches on size 6 needle. I have 900 yards of yarn and at this point I think I may be ordering another skein. I plan to do yo,2tog at beginning of each panel except the first one. I suspect it may end up a wingspan shawl.


----------



## RBurk

I am beginning the 4th triangle. I'm afraid my photography leaves something to be desired and it is still on my US #6 needles so I couldn't shape it properly for the picture. 

The color is shocking to say the least but I wanted to try this new yarn and thought the bright colors may be fun. 

I like the way the colors change but there are several other colorways in this yarn - most of which are transitions through shades and values of the same color - that I will use in the future.
Thanks for the clear direction which helped me easily understand the instructions.


----------



## Designer1234

here is my work in progress using sock yarn and 4.5 mm needles 

I have mixed up 3 or 4 different balls that are left over from socks. 

I didn't worry about where I change the colorway. Life has gotten in the way but I hope to work on it tonight. Shirley (designer)


----------



## Lurker 2

Started this last night, on my third 'span'. Having to use straights until Tuesday. Finally got persuaded that stitch markers do help with this pattern- becomes rather more 'mindless'. The colour is solid- the only worsted I had. Beggars can't be choosers.
Apologies for camera wobble.


----------



## Pendrgn

Just finishing my third triangle. Not as fast a knitter as some here but having fun! Mine is on size 6 needles, cast on 90 stiches. Yarn is 100% merino from Spirit Trail Fiberworks. If I decide to do another Wingspan and wanted it shawl sized would I cast on in multiples of 3? Thanks to everyone for their beautiful pictures and to the teachers of this class!


----------



## Baba masha

I made this wingspan in Aran wool to match the Aran hat I knitted. I have left the edge plain as I think Aran wool is pretty in its own right.

I have now started my third wingspan. Loving every minute of it. Housework put on hold, knitting is so much nicer.


----------



## Platinum

Hello Sam, I'm having a great time knitting the wingspan. It's almost finished and I will try and attach a picture, fingers crossed. I have looked at this pattern often but didnt have the confidence to try it on my own. Thank you - Platinum


----------



## iamsam

i should have explained that better nittergma - i am sorry.

you should s1wyif, move yarn to back and k2.

instead of frogging i would k2tog a couple of times to even out to 90 sts again. you should not even see where that is done by the time you are finished.

sam



nittergma said:


> I've finally cast on and knit the first row. I'm a few rows along now and I noticed that when I slipped the first stitch with the yarn in front (Iassume I move the yarn in back to continue) I noticed I had 2 stitches is that right? I haven't read anything about an extra stitch. Thanks


----------



## NotherNickel

Thanks for the call for help... I notice that when I choose the picture to post, the only options I get are "save" and "cancel" so I click on "save". That must be why it's not getting to my post.

When I attach a pic to an email I get the option to "open", I choose it, and the pic gets planted in my email. Anyone else not getting the OPEN option?


----------



## Designer1234

Earlier on this workshop someone asked how we could make the points more pointed. I had started my wingspan but decided I wanted to confirm that my suggestion of adding stitches to the top where the cast ons were put in each section, and then decreasing them would work out with a pointier point - so I started over this afternoon.

I did the 90 stitch caston only I added l5 stitches and put a marker where the l5 stitches started. 

I then decreased every so often to make an even decrease across the top of the triangle -- it worked out quite well. I will be able to do it more exactly on the 2nd and rest of the triangles as I can count the rows and divide them up into l5 - so the decreases will be even. I have spent my life looking at things and dividing so I am pretty close.

here is a picture. the white mark is the spot where the wide part would have been if I hadn't added the point. I will finish this first section and add l5 stitches and a marker as well as the regular l6 stitches which is called for by the pattern for each of the rest of the 'triangles'

I will block it as well, when it is finished.


----------



## iamsam

i/m going to try this on my own - this is my wingspan - 90sts - size 6 (4mm) needles

sam

sorry about the awful bedspread - the cats like it though.


----------



## Bobglory

Two triangles done. I think I have enough yarn to get to ten, maybe if eleven if I am very lucky.


----------



## Jules46

Thank you so much for the opportunity to join this work shop loving it,I'm not entirely happy with my first effort,will make the next one shawl size and try the extra stitch at cast on edge of the new triangle and then knit two together to try and neaten up the corners.Some beautiful wingspans out well done to everyone


----------



## Karzie

I'm also using Breeze light-weight self-patterning yarn but in a colorway called purple blue. The yarns easy to work with and has a nice drape. I'm using size 2 needles. Since Mother's Day is coming up, I thought this would make a good gift for my mother who loves blues, greens and purples. If I'd seen those bright colors, I would have gone that way and then had to figure something else out for Mother's Day. I'm going to be looking for those bright colors!


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's what I've done so far. I've decided to make this one an experimental one and develop ideas that I could use again in another one. Thanks Sam for being there.


----------



## darowil

Now to post my wingspan, made good progress as I watched my football team lose a game they almost had in their hand at 3/4 time. But it has made good progress since it was first posted. No more after this until it is finsihed which shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Progress report, my first attempt at the wingspan, without reference to the pattern. I can see that I have reverted to the swirl washcloth pattern, with which I was much more familiar, having knitted about 7 of them. Deliberate attempt at pointier points. Fingering weight, dralon- which I am still learning how to handle. Crochet edging sides and top. 45 stitch cast on, 15 stitch increase. Decreased every other row.
Second attempt, following the pattern this time, with worsted weight yarn, knit on 5mm (8 US) needles. 45 stitch cast on 10 stitch increase.
Neither is finished- I want to crochet a buttonhole, but don't yet have the buttons


----------



## mammaw10

Here is my wingspan so far ready to start 4th wing, cast on 90 sts and increase 20. I think I will need to do something with the edges any suggestions.

I started using cable cast on after reading what others have done and it is giving a neater edge.

Thank you everyone I'm learning so much and really appreciate all who pot with comments and suggestions it is
very helpful with us novice knitters.

I for one would have never attempted this without all of your help.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I like your wingspan scarf and you're much farther along than I am. Finally decided on US size 8 needle and 90 stitches in cast on and using a soft lilac cotton blend, but I haven't made final decision on my alternating wings so am just going to make it up as I go along and be surprised. I'm going fairly easily on the first wing (slow knitter) but figured this is a good project to try to learn to knit continental and if not that, then a faster thrower. I'm putting all kinds of extra learnings in this one -- different short rows - yarn pairings - and different way of knitting. I may be at this one for awhile!


-----------------------------
That is the story of my life Rookie-- I am doing a longer points and I hadn't bothered to figure out how many rows there would be - (typically me) so I realized I had knit front and back -- too often so changed my traveling marker to every 4 stitches every other time and 3 the other times, and it worked out (it reduced the number of rows at the wider end. I rarely rip out projects, usually use a 'design element' as I call it to cover my mistakes.

I have more fun doing that than ripping out and being too 
concerned about doing it the way a pattern says. HOWEVER, this is not always a good idea. I see Sam's beautiful work and he is a precise knitter, and I wish I was more precise. I was so impressed with his perfect line from top to bottom between the sections. There are a couple of others like that too. I guess we are all what we are. There are some wonderful wingspans appearing on this workshop. Time to open the Parade today. I will announce the link when I have it opened. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

mammaw10 said:


> Here is my wingspan so far ready to start 4th wing, cast on 90 sts and increase 20. I think I will need to do something with the edges any suggestions.
> 
> I started using cable cast on after reading what others have done and it is giving a neater edge.
> 
> Thank you everyone I'm learning so much and really appreciate all who pot with comments and suggestions it is
> very helpful with us novice knitters.
> 
> I for one would have never attempted this without all of your help.


I always crochet or knit at least one row along the LONG sides. the sections look very straight at the wider edge where you cast on.You could knit around the whole scarf but I think it would look good with a narrow border on the sides.

check out the one of page one -- I crochet around the whole wingspan- it looks nice - it was in worsted - yours appears to be in finer yarn and it would likely work on it as well. this is when crochet is so handy know.


----------



## Designer1234

*The parade is now open* You are welcome to put pictures of the work in progress too - we want ALL of them in if possible. If you have a problem let me know in the workshop and I will post it for you.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html#3164127*

*please put your own in as that way your name will be with yours*. It is so much easier - just put them in the following link - I am going to start it off with Sams.

Darowil and Lurker2 - I put yours in with your names as I know which ones are yours.

Ladies-- please make sure all your scarves go it. it is great for people to see what you have done with these beautiful scarves.


----------



## Designer1234

Ladies-* Please put your scarves in if you have more than 2 sections ready* - you can also put them in when you are finished. thanks very much . Lurker and darowil, I thought you would be sleeping so I put yours in with your names.

Lurker, you are welcome to put your first on in as well. Shirley


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

Here's four wingspans on mine. Caron rainbow dreams in Maritime, I Love this yarn ombre in Hideaway, Red Heart in Cherrycola,& I Love this yarn omber in Ivy League. In that order. That is Dot she is half Dachshund & Jack Russell. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shewolf389

I am going to try sending picture of wingspan, not quite done yet.


----------



## iamsam

for anothe view of the wingspan look and read at this site.

sam

http://www.freshstitches.com/tips-for-knitting-wingspan-help/


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone 

here are two sections that I have pointed with an extra l6 stitches on each point, which I slanted back to where the original section should be. I cast on the sixteen stitches called for, put in a marker and added another l6 stitches. then as I got to the end of the wide section, I decreased one stitch every 3rd row so that it slanted up to where it would have ended up if I hadn't added the extra stitches. It therefore make the points much sharper and longer without adding any width. 

here are two pictures notice the red marker - that is where I added l6 extra stitches and decreased up to the marker spread over the width of the wing which would have been the top (Sams pattern) if I had followed the pattern.

I am interested to find out whether it will affect the length that goes around the neck from the point. We will see how it turns out.


----------



## Bobglory

Four triangles done.


----------



## Designer1234

TerryLynn said:


> Hi, Please tell me how to post my picture to the workshop.


---------------------------------
you click on your picture and drag it to the desk top. then you go to the Parade and post a message -- once it is posted you will see at the bottom of the post ''ADD 'ATTACHMENT"

You click on it. a little window will open up and it will say 'choose. all the different things on your desktop, includijng the picture (number, will show up on a page ) click on the picture (it could be a jpeg) 
choose it -- and click on the window you just chose from and it will say choose, or close window once you have chosen.

It will then show up in the little window below your post. then click send. It might take a long time, depending on how large (pixel wise) your picture is. if yuou look at the top of the page in the address window (www.knitting paradise .com.) you will see that a it has started downloading. leave it alone if the blue is there and it will show on your page. don't click preview or anything else. hope this helps, Shirley


----------



## Jules46

Loved doing this workshop my first wingspan finished,already planning my next one shawl size this time.


----------



## iamsam

for the sake of argument the ponty end is the bottom and the wide end s he top.

after you have knitted the last three sts - turn and knit toward the bottom until you have 16 sts on the left needle.

turn and place a marker (this is called a permanent marker - does not move) s1wyif, k2, place your traveling marker and knit to the top - now cast on the 16sts - turn and knit to the traveling marker - remove marker - turn - s1wyif - k2 - place traveling marker and knit to the top - and repeat for the rest of the triangle.

for the rest of the triangles you knit until you have 16 sts on the left needle - counted from the last placed permanent marker - turn - place another permanent marker - s1wyin, k2, pm and knit to the top and continue.

i hope this helps some - if not let me know.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Well, I have a dilemma. I cast on 120 stitches and I seem to really be using a lot of yarn! It is worsted yarn so that will make it larger anyway. I really hate to frog, but I don't want it to be too large either.
> 
> I also cannot get a picture in my mind of where the CO 16 sts is. Is it at the narrow end where the short rows were first started. But then how do you get the bottom point longer? I guess I should be patient and just follow the pattern, but I got it in my head that I need to know now!


----------



## darowil

ANd for the third posting of this finsihed wingspan (the Tea PArty and the parade. And this very conventiently came up with a posting just as I was needing to go for a hunt for it.).
This is the first time I have managed to finish something from the workshops- still working on two that I have started but I want to do more as well. There are so many good things to do its hard to not start them. Thanks for comin gup with the idea Shirley and all the work you and the other managers put in- and I know it is lot.
ANy way here is my completed wingspan, finished with 20 inches of yarn left. I do think it needs to be bigger, any mre I do I will use more stitches for the weight of the yarn.


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> Well, I have a dilemma. I cast on 120 stitches and I seem to really be using a lot of yarn! It is worsted yarn so that will make it larger anyway. I really hate to frog, but I don't want it to be too large either.
> 
> I also cannot get a picture in my mind of where the CO 16 sts is. Is it at the narrow end where the short rows were first started. But then how do you get the bottom point longer? I guess I should be patient and just follow the pattern, but I got it in my head that I need to know now!


I did the wingspans on page one in worsted except for the bottom picture. I cast on 60 ( you can do any number which can be divided by 3 - I used 4.5 mm needles size 7 US needles).stitches.  I increased the decrease to l3 at the point and added l3 stitches at the wider part when I started each 
section.

The pattern also says to use 45 stitches and l0 staggering stitches - I wanted mine a bit bigger than that -see page two with the red printing

look at the wingpspans, you cast on the extra stitches when you come to the wider end where the 'wings' are -- you move down the number of staggered stitches at the beginning of each section the pointy end ,and add at the wide end.

Remember when looking at the wingspans -- the increase is at the uneven wide edge - the pointed edge is very narrow and that is where you move your permanent marker down the piece at the beginning of each new section,


----------



## Beachkc

Okay, I have a plan. lmost finished with tri #2 I will make tails at the beginning of each tri and attach something to it. Dodads I have galore.


----------



## Grannypeg

Copy of my wingspan. Wonder how much fingering yarn it would take with 120 sts on a 3.75 needle?


----------



## iamsam

why didn't i see this earlier?

when you are finished with the first triangle and you are at the top ready to knit down - with contrast knit to bottom - turn - knit sixteen sts - place permanent marker - s1wyif - k2, place traveling marker and knit to top - drop of contrast - pick up regular yarn and cast on 16 sts - turn - knit to tm - remove marker - turn - s1wyin - k2, ptm and knit to end - continue and do each triangle the same way.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I got one wing done -- Yeh, and like the size, etc. Now, I want to add a dark contract color (like the red one with the black insert) -- in which row do I start the new color? I want to do this in between each of the wings and then use the same dark color as a contrast trim aka like Designer's. Every other wing will be garter stitch and lattice stitch....and I think I may try to make some "doodads" using polymer clay---love that idea!! Was originally going to use charms or tassels, but I like the doodads better!!
> 
> If someone can let me know which two rows to do in the contrast color - I'll be on my way. I did the original CO of 90 stitches(using a stranded cotton)with the offset of 3 and will probably do cast ons of between 16 and 20...haven't seen what that will look like yet.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## PurpleFi

I've finished the second wing. Decided that I needed some definition between wings so used just two rows of very dark purple.


----------



## iamsam

designer has given me a website to look at that i think many of you would enjoy - a variation on the wingspan. do check it out.

i should say it is a variation on using short rows in the making of a shawl.

sam

http://kbsalazar.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/lattice-wingspan1.pdf


----------



## iamsam

i think it helps define a line between each triangle - but you could just as well k3 instead.

sam



msusanc said:


> Sam, what is the purpose of the sl 1 after each ptm? Is it just to give it a lacier effect, or is it functional? Thanks for all your help so far -- have just started my second triangle.


----------



## Bobglory

Done! Thank you so much Sam. This workshop was great!

Gigi


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a photo of the third wing. Cable and lace this time. Off for a swim now, but catch you later. :thumbup:


----------



## RBurk

Finished!! Thank you for the support The Wren. I really enjoyed this workshop, and have a new scarf to show for it. I am attaching a picture of my finished scarf here and will post to the Parade of Wingspans as well.

Thanks again to all the members who asked questions and described modifications which they made.


----------



## Designer1234

. here is the link to the parade

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html*


----------



## jadancey

Here's my first Wingspan. It's made with Caron Simply Soft worsted weight. I started a second one with sock yarn last night but decided it was too tight. So this morning, I pulled it out and started again on one size larger needle. Love this pattern.


----------



## sexxysuee

finally finished been busy last week building my new garden shed so did not get chance to do much last week but finished it now will try a lace design on my next one got the bug for these now i'm hooked lol


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone, I have been working on increasing the length of the 'points' I only have 3 points done due to time constraints but thought you all might be interested. I like it as it gives 'length to the scarf, rather than increasing the width of the 'wings'

*I increased the regular l6 stitch at the beginning of each 'wing' then put in a marker (you need the marker - I used a red marker. and increased another l6 stitches.* I knit it as usual but every 3 rows I decreased the wide end by one stitch so that it angled toward the place it would have ended up without the original until you reach the marker.

I plan on edging it with a double crochet border and block it so that the points look much better. You could add more than double the original increases to make the point even longer but I think I would do that with the worsted as it s a firmer scarf. I am going to try that at a later date.


----------



## tmlester

Well, I managed to get 4 wings done and am attaching a picture of what it looks like so far. I'm using a boucle yarn so the garter stitch isn't as prominent as it would be, but I kind of like that. Unfortunately the yarn I had ordered with this in mind is just not right. Lots of knots in the yarn and I had this on hand. I don't know yet how I feel about the color changes, they aren't wing by wing, but still look nice I guess. Maybe I've just been overthinking??


----------



## iamsam

i have just been given this site - it give an alternative way of joining yarns together - thanks msusanc.

sam

http://blog.shopmartingale.com/crochet-knitting/joining-new-yarn-in-knitting/


----------



## iamsam

designer gave me these site for you to look at - some of them may have already been posted - but here they are all together -- take a look - some great wingspans and some ideas for you.

sam

i really liked the lattice wingspan - printed off the copy - will try that one after i get a few baby knitting projects off the needles - bentley will be here is about eight weeks. can't wait.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2
Variations: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-wingspan-pitsi-wingspan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lattice-wingspan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-for-loom-knitters


----------



## sexxysuee

well started my second wingspan for my mum just about to start the thrid span doing a lace one


----------



## iamsam

nittergma on the knitting tea party just shared this wonderful shawl and pattern - i urge you to look at it whether you knit it or not.

sam

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss13/PATTminute.php


----------



## iamsam

the rest will be six sts longer than the first one - maybe you could pick up sts and knit four rows on the first triangle. i would frog - but then that is just me - has to be right. you do what you think best to get what you want in the end.

sam



burgher said:


> I took a rest from Wingspan and finished a cowl I was working on.
> 
> So yesterday I cast on 45 and finished one triangle. For the second triangle I knit to within 16 on the end of the second triangle placed my PM and after three placed my PTM and knit to the end and I cast on 10. That's wrong isn't it? If I am using a stagger of 10, I should have knit to 10 to place my PM and not 16. I can't do 10 and 16 can I? So now I'm at the end of my second and ready to cast on again. 10 or 16 or rip it? Would it look ok with one cast on of 10 and another of 16? Is there any way to save it or must I visit the frog pond again?


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's the next wing of my shawl


----------



## iamsam

there is actually only one slipped stitch as though to purl - the rest is all knit. you'll get it done burgher - and will enjoy wearing it.

sam



burgher said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I just hope that I get it right this time. It seemed like an easy pattern before I started it but I'm not finding it so easy. An aran sweater and socks are easy but this is not. I keep reminding myself it's just knit and purl. OK, back to the frog pond....


----------



## Beachkc

I finally completed my modified wingspan. As you can see, I haven't woven the ends and that is because I was considering the big frog attack. I started with 142 stitches Ns increase of 20 stitches. then decided it would be too big, so began the decrease of increase and the added tabs. Any way, this is the result and I will add doodads to the six tips in the center. I love all the wonderful wings that has been posted. I am in good company.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Posted this wingspan on the Parade site this morning with the first wingspan, but thought I would also post it here. Details are on the other post. Sorry my picture is a bit fuzzy. The stripe effect is not on this one so much as the yarn has a short run for varigated yarns and since the yarn is also a thick & thin yarn it changes the look as well


----------



## Bobglory

This is a Wingspan Cowl. 45 stitches. Lion Brand Amazing Worsted in color Glacier Bay. Done on size 9 (5.5mm) needles. I used slightly over 1 50 gr (1.75 oz) 135m (147 yd) skein.


----------



## StitchingFool

finally had time to take a pic. Not the best picture, but colors are beautiful in person.


----------



## jadancey

I can't seem to quit knitting these scarves. This is my third one. I used Sexxysuee's pattern (thank you, SS) and adapted it to the Lacy Wingspan pattern. Really enjoying this one.


----------



## DorothyW

I have 8 triangles done and going to do a couple more to use up the yarn so I won't have leftovers. I have some solid black that I am using for the band as I find the sequins kind of itchy . Its approximately 33" long right now. The yarn is Gala with sequins, with 3.75 mm circular needle and casted on 60 sts with 16 sts increases.


----------



## Patches39

OK, this is how it looks so far, I am happy with it, yaaaaaaa :-D
Hope it's right?????


----------



## Sandy

Here is my worsted weight wingspan with 60 stitches casted on. Using all stash yarn mainly to "dress-up" some of my sweatshirts.


----------



## Designer1234

*Just a reminder- check out the PARADE OF wingspan scarves which were completed by the students of this workshop at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html*


----------



## tmlester

I've finished my wingspan and am attaching a picture. Now on to the next 3 ongoing projects, before I can do another one!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> may we have a picture of the lucky mr p modeling his new sweater?
> 
> sam


Ok, but I'm not half way yet.

But in the meantime you wil have to put up with this


----------



## britgirl

I know I am coming in late to this workshop, but I do have a couple of questions from Sam's first post.

You mention a picot dishrag. Where is the pattern for this.
Also where is the actual pattern for the wingspan. I keep rereading this and I can't see where it specifies the materials, needles etc. Was there a thread before the workshop which gave out this information?

Sue


thewren said:


> *PLEASE CHECK OUT THE PARADE OF WINGSPAN SCARVES AT THIS LINK
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html
> 
> There are pictures of the wingspans done by students of this class*.
> 
> * welcome to the wingspan workshop* - we are going to have fun and we are going to turn out some fabulous wingspans.
> 
> this is an extremely easy knit - garter stitch the whole way.
> 
> the nice thing about the wingspan is that you can personalize it just for you - you can make it bigger or smaller - use whatever yarn and needle size you want. the end product is what you want it to be so go wild and use your imagination.
> 
> if you have all done the picot dishrag - i was working on a wingspan (which i have since frogged) and i put a picot at the beginning of each row. made for a nice effect.
> 
> also - wrap and turn - to do or not to do. this is your choice. the pattern says when you turn - you s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row - and that works fine. if you wish to wrap and turn - by all means do so.
> 
> so - if you haven't already cast on your stitches - do so and knit one row.
> 
> *row 2* - s1wyif, k2, pm (place marker) and knit to top of row. this will be the outside edge of your wingspan.
> 
> *row 4* - knit to marker - turn (leaving three sts on your lefthand needle) - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row.
> 
> _and that is all you do. knit to the marker - turn - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row_. isn't that easy.
> 
> *now for those that are well on their way* -
> 
> on the last row -when you knit to the marker and you have only three sts left - remove the marker and knit those three stitches.
> 
> knit the next row until you have sixteen stitches left on the left hand needle - turn -
> 
> leaving those 16sts on the left hand needle -
> 
> place marker*(this is a permanent marker and you won't take it out until you are finishing your wingspan* - s1wyif, k2, pm and knit to end of row.
> 
> at this point you want to cast on 16sts (this makes up for the 16sts you left on your needle) - continue knitting the second triangle just like you did the first one - moving marker (which is tm - stands for traveling marker) ahead three sts each time.
> 
> to clarify here - not everyone is working with the same yarn or number sts or needle size. moving the tm ahead by three sts is what the pattern calls for - however - that is arbitrary - page three of the pattern gives you some alternatives - or use your own judgement.
> 
> i will be here as often as i can to answer any questions.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

i think the beads will look great - may we have a picture when you have the beeds on - please.

sam



tmlester said:


> Thanks, Sam. I love it too, but after seeing PurpleFi's beaded one, I'm thinking about doing a little beading around the edges of mine too! It may improve the way it lays with a little weight.


----------



## Noreen

I found this by doing a google search is this* the angel wingspan pattern being referred to?

http://francoisstewartdesigns.blogspot.ca/2012/03/angel-wingspan.html*


----------



## Clelita

Yes, that's the one. Ravelry has a list with many versions of the wingspan.


----------



## Karzie

Noreen said:


> I found this by doing a google search is this the angel wingspan pattern being referred to?
> 
> http://francoisstewartdesigns.blogspot.ca/2012/03/angel-wingspan.html


Thank you for the link and information. I, too, was very interested in the angel wingspan.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer here everyone. Just wanted to let those know who have asked me privately -- *the workshop will stay open until May l7th*.

So don't forget to post your wingspans here before it closes, but remember the Parade will be available on the Picture section whenever you finish one of your wingspans. I hope, if you have taken this class that you will post future wingspans there. I am sure Sam does too.


----------



## burgher

I'm not done yet but I am on my sixth point. Amazing by LB worsted yarn, size 8 needles, 45 cast on, 10 stitch stagger, I am almost done with the skein of yarn and could finish it now but I think I would like it longer. It circles my neck but not too much left over. Would it look better if I add a couple more points on it and use my second skein? It would over lap then. Also how can I add a button. Can I just add some yarn and crochet a loop without crocheting all around it? Any and all help will be appreciated. It's not great but it will be fine for me and my next one should be a lot better.


----------



## Designer1234

burgher said:


> I'm not done yet but I am on my sixth point. Amazing by LB worsted yarn, size 8 needles, 45 cast on, 10 stitch stagger, I am almost done with the skein of yarn and could finish it now but I think I would like it longer. It circles my neck but not too much left over. Would it look better if I add a couple more points on it and use my second skein? It would over lap then. Also how can I add a button. Can I just add some yarn and crochet a loop without crocheting all around it? Any and all help will be appreciated. It's not great but it will be fine for me and my next one should be a lot better.


I and included a button hole at the end of the pointed end. This one had the picot edgings on the wide end of the scarf. Then I put it on my neck and decided by trying it as to where to put the button.

Personally, I would use the extra yarn if you feel it is too small, as if you are anything like me you don't wear something you are not happy with. if I can help in any way let me know. Shirley


----------



## Patches39

OK, I'm done, and sooooo happy, this is my first short rows, and it was not hard, I enjoyed doing it. I will be putting a button on it.

Thanks Sam and Gwen, for encouraging me, and telling me I could, just try. And you were right. :-D I do have a problem believing in myself, and what I Believe I can do. But thanks to TKP, the walls are coming down. You all have my respect and love. Thanks  Jessie


----------



## shibelle

Sam, Thank you for a wonderful workshop! You are so patient and your effort and time is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gwendipietro

Any ideas for the B O? I am finally to that stage and don't want to mess up thanks


----------



## Designer1234

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164106-1.html*

The above is the Parade of Wingspan scarves.

*THIS WORKSHOP WILL CLOSE TOMORROW, MAY 17th*.

I personally want to thank *Sam thewren, and all of the students of this wonderful workshop*. I hope you will put any future wingspans in the parade - If you are a student of this class you are welcome to continue putting your wingspans in the Parade link above.

This workshop will be held permanently on the Workshop section. It will be closed and locked, however it will remain available for future wingspan knitters. We do this with all our completed workshops for the use of KP members.

We ask that you read from page one and all questions you have will likely be answered. If not, I am sure thewren will accept pm's from you .

Thanks again everyone. I will trim and close the workshop.


----------



## nittergma

I love them all especially the lacy ones! I might try one of those.


----------



## Noreen

Thanks so much for doing this workshop - I learned so much and am almost finished the 2nd triangle of the shawl size one I started. I just ordered more self striping yarn from Turtlpurl on Etsy - I just loved the way it knitted up in this pattern.  I told her what colors and yardage I needed and she dyed them all up for me, they are going in the mail to me tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Sam, for hosting this workshop. Shirley, another good one!! I'll be sure to post my finished project on the Parade.


----------



## TerryLynn

The completed Wingspan knitted with size 8 circulars, worsted weight yarn By Caron called Evening Jewel. used 3 skeins and 1/4 of the fourth skein. It will go with my down purple(mauve)color coat for the Winter.


----------



## TerryLynn

here's my Wingspan.


----------



## cheri49

Sam, thanks for doing the class! I'm loving the wingspan I'm ready for my 3rd span. time has otherwise been occupied. I'm looking forward to the next class. Cheri


----------



## burgher

burgher said:


> I'm not done yet but I am on my sixth point. Amazing by LB worsted yarn, size 8 needles, 45 cast on, 10 stitch stagger, I am almost done with the skein of yarn and could finish it now but I think I would like it longer. It circles my neck but not too much left over. Would it look better if I add a couple more points on it and use my second skein? It would over lap then. Also how can I add a button. Can I just add some yarn and crochet a loop without crocheting all around it? Any and all help will be appreciated. It's not great but it will be fine for me and my next one should be a lot better.


I am ready to bind off and have 10 wings so it's nice and long. Don't know how long because I have to take it off needles to measure. 
Thanks you so much Sam and Shirlley. This was a wonderful workshop and you helped me a lot. I'll add my picture to the parade as soon as it's finished. 
Thank you.


----------



## NotherNickel

Thank you Sam for all your help and comments. My Wingspan is still unfinished and I'm running out of yarn, with no hope of finding a match. Not sure how I'll handle this, but I'll post a pic when it's finished. THANKS!


----------



## Bobglory

Thank you so much Sam. This class was great!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

Thank you Designer and all the ladies that help you with these workshops. They are fantastic!

Gigi


----------



## sexxysuee

thank you all this class has been amazing all the wingspans have been unique and great in there own right have loved doing this 
it has been wonderful to meet so many lovely people willing to help everyone don't know what i would have done without this forum
thakyou
the wren and designer


----------



## Marianne818

I have not finished my wingspan, but it is on the needles and eventually it will be completed!! 
I want to thank you Sam for this wonderful workshop, I will keep reading when I run into problems and I know you are just a PM away if I get desperate! :roll: 
So many beautiful works have been posted, amazed at the talent that this group has for sure!


----------



## franny3000

Dear Sam, 
I moved up 16 stitches, and added on 16 stitches, and would expect each span to be the same size. Instead, there seemed to be a sequential size reduction as I moved along. 
For the life of me, I couldn't figure out the geometry of this decrease.

I noticed some projects had the same result, and some, the spans remain the same. Duh?
I'm a set designer, taught theatre arts for years, pretty good at figuring out angles, movement, etc. but this one flummoxed me.

Any comments?
A diagram would be good, too. I'd like to know how to get that reducing spiral, and how to keep the spans all the same. 
Thanks
Franny


----------



## burgher

TaDA, I'm done with my wingspan. I couldn't find where the parade is so I'm posting it here.


----------



## MENANCY

I couldn't get back into KAL until today. I am not finished mine yet but happy with the results. Please tell me if there is a edging and if so what kind? Thank you and Sam so much as I enjoyed this while I was able to get into the site.


----------



## NotherNickel

Hello Sam... I finally finished my wingspan... better late than never is the motto I live by. I increased the width of each black boucle stripe, from two rows to 10 rows, then decreased back down to two, before running out of red yarn. Had to fudge the last segment, but I'm happy with the results. I hope you still consider it a show-stopper!


----------



## Noreen

NotherNickel said:


> Hello Sam... I finally finished my wingspan... better late than never is the motto I live by. I increased the width of each black boucle stripe, from two rows to 10 rows, then decreased back down to two, before running out of red yarn. Had to fudge the last segment, but I'm happy with the results. I hope you still consider it a show-stopper!


Absolutely gorgeous - but I am really having a "DUH" moment as I cannot for the life of me figure out how you added those wonderful stripes between each wing.


----------



## NotherNickel

Hi Noreen, so glad you like it. I started by casting on 130 stitches and used a 20 stitch (jog). The stripes were quite easy... After finishing each wing, I changed to the boucle and knitted however many rows I wanted (started with 2) and began the 3 stitch thingy, same as if I had continued with the red. Had to be a little creative on the wider stripes, but where there's a will...... !!! 

After my right hand stops bleeding (joking of course) I think I'll start one in reverse, red stripe on black boucle. I've got this large boucle cone to use up. It's not really black... it's a black, grey & maroonie, so it hides any ooops's (of which there are a few). THANKS again for your comments.


----------



## Noreen

NotherNickel said:


> Hi Noreen, so glad you like it. I started by casting on 130 stitches and used a 20 stitch (jog). The stripes were quite easy... After finishing each wing, I changed to the boucle and knitted however many rows I wanted (started with 2) and began the 3 stitch thingy, same as if I had continued with the red. Had to be a little creative on the wider stripes, but where there's a will...... !!!
> 
> After my right hand stops bleeding (joking of course) I think I'll start one in reverse, red stripe on black boucle. I've got this large boucle cone to use up. It's not really black... it's a black, grey & maroonie, so it hides any ooops's (of which there are a few). THANKS again for your comments.


Thanks so much am definitely going to try one this way I love how yours looks with the stripe increase, also loved the way a few others who did stripes turned out as well. Having 9 grand daughters, their mothers, my sister, her grand daughter means I have a lot of knitting ahead of me and lots of opportunity to make use of everyone's creativity so that they all will have their own unique wingspan. Thanks again for taking the time to explain.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORK SHOP IS NOW CLOSED. YOU ARE WELCOME TO 
READ THE INFORMATION, and we have no problem if you wish to copy any of the information posted here.

This workshop will remain closed permanently, and will be availabe to all KP members for their use in the future*.

Designer1234


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

